# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Cystic Acne? Here is how I fixed it. U will too. No Drugs!

## dieseldave

So I had bad bacne and shoulder acne from juice in the past and I tried everything except accutane. I tried antibiotics, dish soap, tanning, heat compress, pantothenic acid mega dosing, retin-a, other creams.. nothing really worked. It took months to go away. So here is how you fix this problem.

YOU MUST SEE A DERMATOLOGIST ON A REGULAR BASIS!

You need to have each of those, hard, cystic ance boils INJECTED with a serum that makes them go away in about 2-4 days. Your derm will know what this serum is. You run the risk of an indentation but I have had over 20 injections and have no scars! The doctor will inject into the cyst, and then cover it with a band-aid. It will be red for a couple days and then GONE! 

Get rid of those things with the direct injection!

You are welcome!

----------


## drummerofgod87

I can already feel the hole in my wallet burning. I'll stick with the cheap methods.

----------


## VR4

ok....thats just terrific pervention...  :Hmmmm: 
how about a real cure? accutane.

----------


## Tesla

Okay. So what is this magic serum?

----------


## dieseldave

> I can already feel the hole in my wallet burning. I'll stick with the cheap methods.


Cheap methods don't get rid of acne cysts in less than 5 days. You don't have health insurance?

----------


## dieseldave

> Okay. So what is this magic serum?


It is a type of cortisone

----------


## dieseldave

Found an article.

Cortisone Injections into Acne Nodules and Cysts

Cortisone injection of a diluted corticosteroid into larger inflammatory acne nodule and cyst lesions usually produces quick improvement within a day or two. The lesions would be flattened. Flat lesions are more readily camouflaged with makeup or a tinted acne lotion. Cortisone injection therapy is helpful as an additional treatment when acne is not adequately suppressed with antibiotics.

----------


## dieseldave

Its ironic that steroids get rid othe acne caused by steroids. BTW, I only saw the derm 3-4 times over the course of my cycle and it really helped a lot. I struggled with bacne for months on a previous cycle. Never again! Shoot me up doc!

----------


## Swifto

Run some Accutane at a low dose throughout and you shouldnt need to worry about getting acne. 20mg/EOD. 

BW every 4-5 weeks.

----------


## Nitro29

I have had those cortizone injections probably a dozen times in the last couple of yrs, and I agree they work wonders. By the end of the day it usually has already made a big difference, next day- Gone!. Its some bad shit, no doubt. I took asccutane as a teenager, it worked great back then, dont think I want to go through that again. Things would have to get pretty bad...nitro

----------


## skinnykenney

thanks!
I have suffered this kind of acne since high school. way before i ever used any AAS.
i just have not gone to the dermatologist because i thought there was nothing to help!

----------


## Ashop

we found a product by plantinumlabz.com that is OTC scrub that works wonders on all types of acne. Cheap and no side effects.

----------


## JesteRML

lol its a steroid ... lol.. that breaks down tissue

----------


## MAD13

> So I had bad bacne and shoulder acne from juice in the past and I tried everything except accutane. I tried antibiotics, dish soap, tanning, heat compress, pantothenic acid mega dosing, retin-a, other creams.. nothing really worked. It took months to go away. So here is how you fix this problem.
> 
> YOU MUST SEE A DERMATOLOGIST ON A REGULAR BASIS!
> 
> You need to have each of those, hard, cystic ance boils INJECTED with a serum that makes them go away in about 2-4 days. Your derm will know what this serum is. You run the risk of an indentation but I have had over 20 injections and have no scars! The doctor will inject into the cyst, and then cover it with a band-aid. It will be red for a couple days and then GONE! 
> 
> Get rid of those things with the direct injection!
> 
> You are welcome!


NO MORE ACNEE IN 2 TO 4 DAYS????Bro, tell me how much does it, i hope its not over 800 and what is the name of the treatement plzzz!!!!

Thanks

----------


## xxblazenlowxx

hmmm

----------


## Big_gRunt

Cortizone is an anti-inflamatory steriod , but you can reduce inflamation by applying ice until the skin is cold (don't burn yourself - that's bad), then use those gel freezer packs and put them over your skin while you chill out for 15 mins. This will also reduce the swelling quite a bit. - Morning and night. (This trick was given to me by a dermatologist).

It's a good trick if something pops up a few hours before you go on a date!

----------


## blkmuscles

Think i am going to give that dermatologist a call,hate them boils!!!!

----------


## mick86

I actually self administer intralesional cortisone when needs be. I have a prescription for the stuff. See my thread on the topic:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...tradermal+cyst

----------

